# 1984 300zx



## Jegutie23 (Apr 1, 2021)

Hey everyone. I’m new to the classic car things. I just wanted to know if you guys think this is a good deal. How much would you pay? What should I ask/look out for. Thanks


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

If the car is in good shape and roadable: $7,000 - $9,000


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It's hard to give an accurate estimate without seeing the vehicle in person and especially from under the vehicle. $5000 may not be a bad price, as the Z31's are now starting to increase in value. The 50th Anniversary turbo is a desirable model and a really clean model can go for $13K and higher. However, even seeing just pictures, I see some issues with this vehicle. It definitely looks like it was repainted and not very well. The headlamp covers look like they are a darker color than the rest of the car. The paint looks a bit flat and the shot of the rear of the vehicle seems to be showing orange peel in the paint. The wheels aren't original and subject to taste; I would rather have the factory alloys. The aftermarket air filter looks cheesy as heck and I would rather see the factory air cleaner...and what's with all that gray painted tape on the radiator support? Same picture, notice the crumpled supports and the missing bolts; it looks like there may have been some accident damage. My advice would be to have a professional look at it, perhaps a body shop. My opinion: BUYER BEWARE!


----------

